# Sayonara



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, Kiddies, it's time for this ole Jarhead to bid you a fond farewell. My Lady and I are re-locating to the Windy City, and I won't be having a lot of time to play around on the net. I'm really excited about this, as I've never been a City dweller, and so everything is new to me. We are getting something called a "Loft" which seems to be a big empty space, but which my Lady thinks is very, very, cool. I will be back from time to time, just to make sure that none of you yokels have burned the place down or anything. Bye.....Bye....Baby, time to hit the road to dreamland. 10 points if you know what movie that line came from.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Btw, it's near CHINATOWN!!!! How cool is that?


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

See ya soon BB -- and be safe.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck, Badblood!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I see some quality noodles in your future...


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

Just remember, those dark grey squirrels with skinny tails aren't really squirrels, ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

BookOfJob said:


> Just remember, those dark grey squirrels with skinny tails aren't really squirrels, ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those things are really scarce around China Town. Cats are too, come to think of it.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

A couple of things to know to fit in:

1. You are a "Bears" Fan and no matter what you want the Packers to lose.

2. You are either a Cubs or a White Sox fan and as long as the other team loses it is a good day.

3. Never, ever say anything bad about Michael Jordan. Jordan led Chicago to the Promised Land and was a gift that we appreciated but never will get over.

Other then that enjoy Chicago pizza " The best in the World"


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Badblood, I'm happy for you and your lady.

Chicago is a great town with a lotta things to do.

Do drop by from time to time to give us the flip side of the argument.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Best of luck badblood


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

The best to you both Badblood.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Toodles


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wish you all the best, Badblood.

Chi-Town is absolutely amazing.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Hit The Road to Dreamland - YouTube


Good to see you moving on with life.


----------

